# LPG Availability for Western Scotland.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Possible change of plan this year, we've got 3 weeks off work late May to mid June so instead of the pilgrimage to europe, this seems the ideal time of year to tour the western isles, we've always wanted to do it.

Does anyone know if theres a list of the availability of LPG stations up the west coast and, if any, on the isles of Skye, the Uists, Harris and Lewis?

I've had a go on google but can't seem to come up with much.


pete.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

http://www.go-autogas.com/

Skye - Broadford
Lewis - Stornaway
Invergarry
Fort William
Oban
Lochgilpead
Tarbert
Arran - Brodick
Dunoon
Loch Lomond

Dave


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*L P G*

Hi Pete

A word of caution !!!, OK Orkney is not the Western Isles, last year when in Orkney, I was in the garage in Stromness, loading up with diesel, and noticed the LPG fuel pump, I had 40% LPG (habitation only) so decided to top-up the LPG, Only to be told "There is no LPG in Orkney, as the suppliers will not deliver to the Orkney Islands"

The garage installed the pumps, some people have LPG cars, LPG supplier delivered for a short time then stopped, :twisted:

The garage owner asked me to complain to my MP, or any voice that may listen,

LPG is delivered to the Shetland Islands, a sea crossing of 12 - 14 hours.

LPG not delivered to Orkney, a sea crossing of 1 hour with Pentland Ferries, or a 2 hour crossing with Northlink. ???????????????????

This was last October, I think they still do not have LPG

If you do go over to Orkney, Pentland Ferries sail from Gills Bay, near Duncansby Head/John O'Groats, www.pentlandferries.co.uk tel:01856831226 MH up to 6m =£25. over 6m =£40. Adult £10. and plenty of wild camping places,

All the best, and have a good trip.

Colin R........


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Don't know about LPG Pete, but I do know you are going to have a very special magical trip :wink:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I have LPG Pushpins for europe I can e-mail if you want.
Eddie
Scotland included


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

I'm also not sure about the LPG. I cycled around all the inner and outer Hebrides two years ago. A wonderful place it is hard to believe you are in the UK sometimes up there. If you can keep to the west coast, the sea is azure blue with white sands. The east coast is very rugged. We got an eight day rover ticket with Caledonian Mc Brayne. Enjoy your trip. ps We are having our maiden voyage next weekend. Somewhere not too far I think, a fore runner for Newquay at easter. Graham.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies ladies and gents,

Dave, I think i know why i couldn't find much, i was using 'lpg' as a search, should have put 'autogas'! Thats just the link i was looking for.

Cowley, I shall bear your info on the Orkneys in mind, may go there one day.

Helen, I take it you've been before and are a fan of the Isles, its something that we've always wanted to do.

Eddie, i'll take you up on the kind offer, PM to follow.

jarvis, have a great time on your maiden trip, i know you'll luv it!

pete.


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

*lpg update*

Invergarry no longer sells LPG.There is also LPG in UIG Isle Of Skye near the Ferry terminal.But there is nothing from Skye to Durness on to Wick,sorry.


----------

